# Roman Period Anno Domini



## Transk53 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey peeps. Any of you lot into history of all things Roman. Especially the latter period of the East and West Roman empire? Also the reign of Claudius AD 43's incursion into Blighty?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Not my favourite period but we have a fair bit of Roman history where I live. We have a lot of Viking history too, in fact we have a fair bit of most periods lol. Stroppy lot the Yorkies.


----------



## hussaf (Nov 6, 2014)

I was working overseas recently and was able to visit the home of some ancestors, Baden-Baden, in Germany.  Translates to bathe in english and is well known for it's natural springs where Romans made a famous bath house, known as Aurelia Aquensis.  We did the old fashioned coed nekid bathing ritual.  It was pretty cool .


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 7, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Not my favourite period but we have a fair bit of Roman history where I live. We have a lot of Viking history too, in fact we have a fair bit of most periods lol. Stroppy lot the Yorkies.



Not so much from my part of Essex in terms of physical Roman stuff like bath houses and such like, just Colchester with its rich heritage. At the moment I am reading a novel that is in the time line not long after the Zeno period. I am interested why the then Roman army restructured. I can't remember the terminology on the fly, but basically Centuries ceased and 400 men units arrived.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 7, 2014)

hussaf said:


> I was working overseas recently and was able to visit the home of some ancestors, Baden-Baden, in Germany.  Translates to bathe in english and is well known for it's natural springs where Romans made a famous bath house, known as Aurelia Aquensis.  We did the old fashioned coed nekid bathing ritual.  It was pretty cool .



Yeah and famous for a lot more. Recognised the name straight away. At some point I would like to visit the Bath one.


----------



## granfire (Nov 7, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Not so much from my part of Essex in terms of physical Roman stuff like bath houses and such like, just Colchester with its rich heritage. At the moment I am reading a novel that is in the time line not long after the Zeno period. I am interested why the then Roman army restructured. I can't remember the terminology on the fly, but basically Centuries ceased and 400 men units arrived.



I might remember some with a bid more context...

Some parts in Germany, you can't put a fence post in without hitting something Roman...

But by the latter time of Eastern and Western, the whole thing had been crumbling for a while...the answer is probably as simple as 'no sestertias'


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Cataractonium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/1999734.stm

http://list.english-heritage.org.uk/resultsingle.aspx?uid=1021181


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2014)

The Romans Arrive: History of York


----------



## Zero (Nov 7, 2014)

Interesting to read that it may have been the Romans that kicked-off York as a settlement and before then little if no local presence there; that is something I was not aware of nor had really considered.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 7, 2014)

Zero said:


> Interesting to read that it may have been the Romans that kicked-off York as a settlement and before then little if no local presence there; that is something I was not aware of nor had really considered.



Nor was I. Interesting that.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 7, 2014)

granfire said:


> I might remember some with a bid more context...
> 
> Some parts in Germany, you can't put a fence post in without hitting something Roman...
> 
> But by the latter time of Eastern and Western, the whole thing had been crumbling for a while...the answer is probably as simple as 'no sestertias'



Indeed, but not so much the crumbling of the Empire, more post Britain and more towards the end of Constantine. It is the make up of troops and composition I am after.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2014)

A little bit of military type stuff on here. CATARACTONIVM

and here http://www.yorkmuseumstrust.org.uk/blog/coins-from-catterick-roman-fort/  seems the Ninth Legion were here. I doubt they were as bad as the Black Watch or the Fusiliers we've had here though :rofl:


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> A little bit of military type stuff on here. CATARACTONIVM
> 
> and here Coins from Catterick Roman Fort | York Museums Trust  seems the Ninth Legion were here. I doubt they were as bad as the Black Watch or the Fusiliers we've had here though :rofl:



Yeah the legend of the Ninth. Very good film with Channing Tatum. Probably as close to the truth as it can be.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah the legend of the Ninth. Very good film with Channing Tatum. Probably as close to the truth as it can be.




Haven't see the film, we mislay quite a lot of troops here, usually into the arms of ladies who are anxious to part them from their money. I dare say their ancestors parted the Roman soldiers from theirs too...


----------



## hussaf (Nov 9, 2014)

The Eagle?


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 9, 2014)

hussaf said:


> The Eagle?


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Haven't see the film, we mislay quite a lot of troops here, usually into the arms of ladies who are anxious to part them from their money. I dare say their ancestors parted the Roman soldiers from theirs too...



Good film. Not like the old 50's and 60's fare, although I would cite the Naval battle in Ben -Hur as being legendary. Eagle though has a particularly hefty performance from Mark Strong. Jamie Bell was very good too. Well worth a watch if you like things Roman.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Good film. Not like the old 50's and 60's fare, although I would cite the Naval battle in Ben -Hur as being legendary. Eagle though has a particularly hefty performance from Mark Strong. Jamie Bell was very good too. Well worth a watch if you like things Roman.



We have enough military battles here I can watch live lol, especially now I don't have to break them up anymore :rofl: As you can gather I don't think things have changed much here since it was a Roman Garrison!


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Good film. Not like the old 50's and 60's fare, although I would cite the Naval battle in Ben -Hur as being legendary. Eagle though has a particularly hefty performance from Mark Strong. Jamie Bell was very good too. Well worth a watch if you like things Roman.


If you liked the movie, and on the assumption you do like to read, you should try the book the film is based on, written by Rosemary Sutcliffe (sp?) (she has other penned other such works also, some of which are very good). The book is a far superior experience, as often the case, than the screen adaptation.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 10, 2014)

Zero said:


> If you liked the movie, and on the assumption you do like to read, you should try the book the film is based on, written by Rosemary Sutcliffe (sp?) (she has other penned other such works also, some of which are very good). The book is a far superior experience, as often the case, than the screen adaptation.



It is still in print. Mmm, never guessed that Marcus was Equestrian class. Anyway, managed to get a little nearer to answering my questions. Reading about the _foederati _was quite informing. Seems like the Romans also invented the Rapid Deployment idea as well with their mobile reserves thinking, rather than the usual static defense. Looks like I going to have to get some textbooks though. From the earlier period, I think I would to have met Polybius. Did not know The Histories is available.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 10, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> We have enough military battles here I can watch live lol, especially now I don't have to break them up anymore :rofl: As you can gather I don't think things have changed much here since it was a Roman Garrison!



What, squaddies being a absolute pain these days still lol.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> What, squaddies being a absolute pain these days still lol.



They are bless their little cotton socks. often it's the local lads wanting to show how 'tuff' they are, other times it's just too much booze. This time of year isn't too good for many though with the fireworks going off, makes them touchy. Quite honestly though I wouldn't have the squaddies any other way, they are unique and fantastic, best troops in the world.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 10, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> They are bless their little cotton socks. often it's the local lads wanting to show how 'tuff' they are, other times it's just too much booze. This time of year isn't too good for many though with the fireworks going off, makes them touchy. Quite honestly though I wouldn't have the squaddies any other way, they are unique and fantastic, best troops in the world.



I'll just concur, otherwise I will just get political.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 10, 2014)

Oi, I was in Hove just last summer now. 

I'm a big fan of what Livy had to say on the subject. Roman and Grecian training methods for their soldiers fascinate me.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I'll just concur, otherwise I will just get political.




Soldiers are what they have always been, from the time of the very first armies."We sleep safely in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would harm us. Any blame lies where it has always lain, on the politicians who use those armies for their own benefit and gain.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 10, 2014)

Shai Hulud said:


> Oi, I was in Hove just last summer now.
> 
> I'm a big fan of what Livy had to say on the subject. Roman and Grecian training methods for their soldiers fascinate me.



Training methods ultimately killed the Legions, or to be precise the Legion. Fascinating subject matter I concur. Going to get Polybius on the eBook version, but need to get a memory card for the mobile. Why did get a windows phone. Oh well, back to the history, want to get my preface on the way.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 10, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Soldiers are what they have always been, from the time of the very first armies."We sleep safely in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would harm us. Any blame lies where it has always lain, on the politicians who use those armies for their own benefit and gain.



Yeah I will give a non committal agreement. Many have died at the hands of those whom have sat behind desks without the intellect needed to actually see. Battle plans, tactics that work on a wooden board with gusto! Yeah right, they just still don't comprehend on many levels. Right that is my end on that because I will just let fly with the right internal provocation. Sad yes, but sometimes I just wear my heart, on my sleeve.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 11, 2014)

granfire said:


> I might remember some with a bid more context...
> 
> Some parts in Germany, you can't put a fence post in without hitting something Roman...
> 
> But by the latter time of Eastern and Western, the whole thing had been crumbling for a while...the answer is probably as simple as 'no sestertias'



Do you any knowledge of the Batavian Auxiliaries when they accompanied the Vespasian army?




			
				 Vespasian Wiki Grab said:
			
		

> Vespasian marched from Noviomagus Reginorum (Chichester) to subdue the hostile Durotriges and Dumnonii tribes,[10] captured twenty oppida (towns, or more probably hill forts, including Hod Hill and Maiden Castle in Dorset). He also invaded Vectis (now the Isle of Wight), finally setting up a fortress and legionary headquarters at Isca Dumnoniorum (Exeter). During this time he injured himself and had not fully recovered until he went to Egypt. These successes earned him triumphal regalia (ornamenta triumphalia) on his return to Rome.


----------

